# Things are looking better ...



## dxqcanada (Jul 9, 2019)

https://petapixel.com/2019/07/05/goodbye-aberration-physicist-solves-2000-year-old-optical-problem/


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 9, 2019)

Some interesting notes from the article ...
- it is a single element
- looks like @pixmedic mustache
- Nutella makes for improved optics


----------



## zulu42 (Jul 9, 2019)

I'm going to try the Nutella on some borrowed lenses


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 10, 2019)

... and you need the stache.


----------



## RVT1K (Jul 18, 2019)

I wonder how long before this winds up in a lens for sale and will it be marketed as something like "Now with Wasserman-Wolf solution"?


----------

